# Want to cut your lawn mowing time by 75%........



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Badazz!


Not sure WTF kinda dancing jig that guy did though. It looked kinda :greddy2:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dang i was kinda disappointed that they didn't ride it


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> dang i was kinda disappointed that they didn't ride it



I was too....until I found this video....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not real sure what went wrong unless he got the polarity reversed on his neutron assimilator or possibly a bad canooter valve. 

I didn't think that back part was supposed to glow like that. LMAO


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

he wont have to cut his grass for awhile now lmao


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That mofo got hot!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

If that thing grenades your getting stuff right up the Azz


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL at 2nd video, I guess that says it all why sitting on top of it wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i think that think needs a spark arrestor!:flames:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

canooter valve.....giggle..... 

I guess a heat shield would have been enough eh?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

That was sweet. Would have been better with a flux capacitor! 1.21 Gigawatts!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kawasaki Man said:


> i think that think needs a spark arrestor!


 
Yeah....and a quiet-core...lol :34:


----------

